# Motor home



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Boss and I are considering buying a class c motorhome in the 24 to 32 foot range. We've looked at Coachmen Freelander and really liked it, but the 24' is on a F350 chassis with Ford V10 gas engine. I'm really concerned that it's not enough to handle that weight, along with 2 people and all the stuff we would want to bring along, and a tow dolly with a small car if we want to tow one rather than rent a car at destination. What do you folks think, and what are other poeple's experiences with the same size?

Along with the initial cost, I'm wondering what we can expect other expenses to be. Of course there's storage, because we don't have room at home to keep it. Insurance is a big question, as is maintenance and repairs a couple of years down the road.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

The ford chassis with the V10 is more than you will probably need. We have a 26' on a Chevy chassis with the 6.0 L engine and the person we bought it from pulled a raised CJ with it all the time. 
It is said that you can overload the ford chassis, but not the chevy.
This is our second RV and we've had two travel trailers also.
Your biggest issue with maintenance will be the roof and vent covers. The fiberglass roofs are a little better, but it is best to keep it covered if at all possible. The Texas sun can eat up about anything. The plastic vent covers last about three years, but they are fairly cheap and easy to replace. Other than that, normal winterizing even in Texas. Drain all the tanks and lines and do something to keep the batteries charged.

Insurance on a RV is a lot less then a car or truck because of limited use. We have more than minimum coverage on ours and it cost about $360 a year.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know if Newmar makes a class C. I had a Newmar class A with gas engine. Built very good. Better than anything that I have seen. I hated to part with it but I did not use enough. Motorhomes have to be used. I was beginning to have problems due to non use although when not using took for a drive one time a month.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 2009 Coachman Freedom Express 22QB. It is 25 ft long, and base on. Chevy 3500 Express van chassis with 6.0L gasser. For 2 people it is plenty of room as there is a ton of storage. Especially in the side hatch under the rear queen size bed. I pulled my 7000lb offshore boat from Houston to Pittsburgh and then back from Paducah to Houston 2 summers ago and it never struggled...even in the hills. You'll be fine towing a small car. Gas mileage is 10-11 mpg depending on the wind and around 8 mpg towing.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for info. We're still looking, haven't made up our (her) minds yet.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Our V-10 pickup tows our 38' 5th wheel like it was nothing behind. Strong engine. Diesels must be run frequently to be kept right. That's why we went for the gas V-10.

There is a Type A motorhome in our RV park for sale. Might be a good deal. Owner had to go into retirement home. Not sure if his unit is good, but heard the mileage is low. Call management of Park on the Lake in Willis. Last I heard, the management was handling the sale of the person's property for him. (his name is Jeff)


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Bob, but we're not interested in used.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the problems with a tow dolly as opposed to getting a vehicle that can be flat towed is the space to keep the tow dolly at a rv space and storage lot also. 
We have both systems, just don't have a vehicle that we can flat tow at this point.
We have pretty much decided that for most trips we will just rent a car when we get there.
We just use the tow dolly for the summer because we go to the Adirondacks for 4 - 5 months.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

glenbo said:


> Thanks Bob, but we're not interested in used.


The toxic fumes in new RVs are horrible. I realize you want NEW, and lots of people do. Just keep the windows open and air it out for several weeks before you plan to live in it. Lots of FEMA trailer occupants lived cooped up in the new trailers, because they had no other home. Their health problems became part of record and resulted in legal settlements for their conditions. And RVs are built by the same companies.

Look at the govt. testing results. Forest River was the highest in fumes. A few others were lower.

A few manufacturers claim better health materials. I believe one was Evergreen. BUT their RV smelled as bad as any. Their claim to fame was formaldehyde-free plywood in the bed and couch supports. However, the vinyl floors, drapes and luan walls were just as toxic as others.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Get the dealer to install covers for the roof vents. Relatively cheap. 
http://www.campingworld.com/search/...Ntk=primary&Nty=1&Ntpc=1&Ntt=roof+vent+covers
That Ford V-10 is used in a lot of Class A motorhomes. I have talked to a few owners and they were happy with it. There used to be a few diesel Class C built, not sure anymore. Maybe Scotty and Born Free?? May be on a pickup truck chassis. 
We had a new Travelmaster 1987 Class C on a Ford chassis. 460 cu in with the old C6 transmission. I flat towed a Jeep CJ5 all over the Rocky Mtns., no issues. Pulled a big lowboy to Colorado elk hunting. I would imagine the V-10 has more muscle than the old 460. I did replace the 34 gallon gas tank with a 55gallon. 
I would look for something on a E450 chassis myself.
edit add: Be aware of the overhang behind the rear axle. It hangs up pretty good on gas station pump island posts. Duct tape.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

dig deep:
http://dynamaxcorp.com/product-details.aspx?LineID=329&Image=12937

http://www.bornfreerv.com/

There are several smaller Class C running the Mercedes Sprinter diesels that may interest you.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We have looked online at a couple that are on Mercedes chassis, and so far, those are my choice. What the boss wants is a different matter.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

A friend has a Coachhouse, not Coachman, on a Mercedes chassis. He likes it. I think he had to cancel one trip because of a Mercedes parts issue. He bought it used from Motorhome Specialist in Alvarado TX. 
http://www.mhsrv.com/?gclid=COaTgr-K4NICFQJsfgodTt4BRw
They have a bunch of motorhomes and carry Coachmen. Supposedly good people.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried looking at mhsrv wevsite last night and it was not working well at all. Same thing now, might be my computer partly at fault, but it's not worth putting up with all the jumping around and freezing. Thanks anyway, but we've narrowed it down to about 4 we want to look at in the next month or so, as soon as we find time between all the other things we have to do.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

if you are worried about overloading, i say get a class a, they all have at least 19.5 inch tires, mine were load range g, they have a lot more storage outside, the chassis is much stronger than the chassis on the class c. i had a 32 foot with the v 10 and never had a power issue, would tow a jeep, or 20 foot bow rider, or a couple of 4 wheelers, easier to maintain in my opinion too, nothing is as cramped up like in the van chassis, you can get a smoking deal on a 1 year old unit with less than 10,000 miles if you look around, they can loose 40,000 in the first year, good luck in your search


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Boss has decided that we don't want a motorhome. I'm glad that's off my back. No more scouring websites to find one that we might like. We'll probably just get a popup trailer and use it as much as we can stand, maybe look at motorhomes another year. Thanks for all the info, everyone.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

glenbo said:


> Boss has decided that we don't want a motorhome. I'm glad that's off my back. No more scouring websites to find one that we might like. We'll probably just get a popup trailer and use it as much as we can stand, maybe look at motorhomes another year. Thanks for all the info, everyone.


You'll learn to hate a popup quickly. Been there done that. Lots of packing and unpacking time. Lot less storage. Less secure with canvas sides that leave you vulnerable. PortaPotty instead of sewer hookup. Wait for the first time you have to dump the PortaPotty at home. Takes hour or so to clear the house. Also lots of noise intrusion from outside camper. Some sounds of the night aren't relaxing.

However, one good thing is that it'll firm up your decision to get a motorhome or hard-sided trailer . . . quickly.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

She has decided that we really want a motorhome. Heaven knows what later today or tomorrow will bring.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

LOL

I have a pop up and can second all the issues.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

This would be a good one to look at. http://www.coachhouserv.com/inventory-detail.php?unit=451 They are very well made and I know the owner. It's on consignment.
Was very well maintained. She had a problem with the brakes and had them all completely redone. We wanted to buy it, but it didn't fit our needs for sleeping arrangement. Ideal for a couple.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks anyway, mavrik. We have no interest, at all, in any used unit.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We went earlier today to look at a Thor Chateau 24hl on Mercedes chassis. Fumes were so bad our eyes burned, and it was way too small to spend much time in. Beautiful layout and materials, but not workable for us. We're going back to see the Coachmen Freelander Friday afternoon. We keep coming back to it when we're talking about or looking at others. If the boss wants it, we'll get it.


----------

